# My Never-Ending Questions



## CallMeCactus (Jan 6, 2014)

First question-

How should you respond if a child(especially a teen), attacked you while in-suit? What would you avoid doing?


----------



## Zico (Jan 6, 2014)

Not Hitting them back. Since your in a suit your handler should be able to diffuse the issue


----------



## Sar (Jan 6, 2014)

This is why you should have a handler with you to help resolve these things (and to call the coppers if things get really out of hand)


----------



## Zico (Jan 6, 2014)

Any other questions?


----------



## Teal (Jan 6, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> First question-
> 
> How should you respond if a child(especially a teen), attacked you while in-suit? What would you avoid doing?


Have a handler to deal with it.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Jan 6, 2014)

I've heard the words 'heckler' and 'skritching' but understand neither. Any ideas as to what they mean?


----------



## Zico (Jan 6, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> I've heard the words 'heckler' and 'skritching' but understand neither. Any ideas as to what they mean?


Heckler would be a new one for me but from my knowledge, skritching is sort of like grooming or scratching somebody in a fur suit, gently as suits are expensive and can be fragile. I may be wrong but that's what I think it is


----------



## Willow (Jan 6, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> I've heard the words 'heckler' and 'skritching' but understand neither. Any ideas as to what they mean?


I only know that scritching is a form of petting or scratching furries do to each other while in suit. Kind of in the same way you'd scratch an animal's head I believe. 

No clue what heckler means in furry slang though. The regular definition of a heckler is someone who purposefully tries to upset someone by interrupting them with rude questions or comments.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Jan 6, 2014)

How can you overreact your movements and emotions?


----------



## Rinz (Jan 6, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> I've heard the words 'heckler' and 'skritching' but understand neither. Any ideas as to what they mean?


Do you mean a handler? A handler is a person who goes with you when you suit who is _not_ in suit to help you not hurt yourself or others. They take care of sticky situations that you can't handle. My experience is that they also go get suiters water and stuff to help them stay hydrated.



CallMeCactus said:


> How can you overreact your movements and emotions?


Watch some old campy horror movies or William Shatner. Also the old Adam West Batman. act like that, and you'll be overacting.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Jan 8, 2014)

Where can I fursuit/quadsuit at?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 9, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> Where can I fursuit/quadsuit at?



Cons and MAYBE some meets. You'd have to check with meet-up places because the whole face-covering thing...


----------



## CallMeCactus (Jan 25, 2014)

Alright, two more questions coming up! 


1) How could I make a pet ID tag big enough for my fursuit?

2) How can you make fursuit hair?


----------



## Rhee (Jan 25, 2014)

I was under the impression one can use a wig for hair for a fursuit so you can always change the style


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> Alright, two more questions coming up!
> 
> 
> 1) How could I make a pet ID tag big enough for my fursuit?



Get a badge in that style? I'm pretty sure someone can do that.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Jan 26, 2014)

Some people like to build things like squeakers into their suits. Is there a defense mechanism you may suggest someone have built-in?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> Some people like to build things like squeakers into their suits. Is there a defense mechanism you may suggest someone have built-in?



Defense from what? Isn't that what a handler is for?


----------



## CallMeCactus (Feb 11, 2014)

Can I potentially add any of the following after the suit is finished?A fan or hair.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 16, 2014)

If its a resin based head, many folks have added in fans to their heads later. So long as there's enough room in the head, I don't see why not. I'm not so sure about balaclava or foam base heads, not sure there's as much room available inside the head, or if there's anything solid to be able to mount the fan to.

Hair? You may have to undo some of the seams of the fur on the head if you want to permanently attache hair - if you're having a suit made by someone else, why not ask them to put the hair on whilst they are making the head? I've heard of some people taking wigs and modifying/sewing a couple together to make a wig that can be worn by the fursuit head, and is removable if desired. Personally I don't see the point of removable hair (you either have it or you don't?) but to each their own. Maybe its easier to clean that way.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks much! 
Also, I suppose the defense thing was a bit farfetched. I don't usually suit up ooutside of cons, so I'm sure I'll be fine.

Would adding rattlers or squeakers into any tail or hand/footpaw locations be a good idea?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 18, 2014)

Attempting to install a 'self-defense' mechanism of any kind into a fursuit is likely to backfire terribly, and it will also inevitably end up on the news - which will only give furries even more bad press that isn't needed. I can just see the headlines now 'strange animal-costume sexual deviants armed and walking our streets! Oh noes!'  ...yeah, not going to help us, or you. Mace in a fursuit? More likely to cling to the fur than you are likely actually manage to hit anything useful. Which result in your being doubly miserable. Hot fursuit, now plus eye-burning awesome!

Noise makers of any kind tend to be up to the individual suiter. Does your character have a particular sound they make? Do they have a rattlesnake tail? Questions like that need to be answered first. You need to know what kind of noises your character makes, and where, if anywhere in particular, those sounds originate from. Once that's done, you can begin actually trying to figure out the how's, where's and what's of a noise maker in a suit.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks much! Another question, are there any ideas I might want to consider in my design? For one, I made sure not to have white feet or hands, because white seems to get dirty. Any other things I might want to keep in mind?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2014)

Well as long as you clean your suit, you shouldn't have to worry about dirt. I don't know enough about cleaning suits but I'm sure that there are some ways to handle that.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2014)

There are many tutorials out there about how to clean fursuits, especially white hands and feet. <br>As far aesthetic appeal goes, it all depends on the individual. Some design tips I seem to have developed a preference for in suits: Make sure the eyes are a distinct enough color from the fur around it to stand out. Black eyes surrounded by black fur are hard to pick out, which gives a non-focused look to a furry face, which is not appealing. Having contrasting/different color hands (or at least the paw pads on them) from the main color of the body suit, or at least the forearm color, helps to make any gestures in the fursuit easier to convey.


----------

